# My iSight camera on my Macbook is really fuzzy



## LABachlr (Jun 16, 2007)

For some reason, the iSight camera on my Macbook seems a lot worse than others I have seen.  It's really fuzzy and grainy in both iChat and Photo Booth.  Are there some settings that I can change, or should I take it in to have Apple look at it?


----------



## fryke (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to say, but you might look whether there's a plastic cover to take off (like they have on new mobile phone screens and similar) _or_ if you just have to, well: Clean it. A smudgy iSight doesn't make good pictures.


----------



## bobw (Jun 16, 2007)

If what Fryke said didn't help, take it to Apple.


----------



## supanatral (Jun 16, 2007)

I found that the iSight in my notebook is really fuzzy in lower light conditions. Can you post a picture taken by your iSight?


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree. The MacBook iSight is no were near as good as the external iSight I have on my old G4.


----------



## tonurcan (Jul 4, 2011)

did u find a solution to your problem? coz I have exactly the same problem and don't know what to do..


----------

